# Girl Scout cookies



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Which Girl Scout cookies are your favorites? How many boxes do you usually order? Do you think they have changed over the years? lets talk cookies.:eat2:

My favorites are the Thin Mints and the Samoas (the chocolate, caramel coconut flavor).
My husband loves the Tagalongs (peanut butter covered in chocolate) and my step son is a Samoa fan as well. We usually order 2 boxes a piece of our favorite flavors. I can eat an entire box of Samoas in one sitting :eat2: but I try not to. what are your favorites?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2008)

No GS cookies here, yet. I usually end up getting like three boxes. I love me some Girl Scouts.  I like the Samoas and the shortbreads.


----------



## 10centporkchop (Mar 6, 2008)

Thin mints and Samoas. I like to get at least two boxes of each kind. The Samoas are the only ones that you can't find a substitue for on your grocer's shelf. This is the first year I tried the shortbreads. They're worth it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2008)

If ANYONE HERE has a girlscout in their family who's selling cookies from the Little Brownie Bakers, PLEASE tell me. I will gladly buy them from you and pay to have them shipped to me. 

Our region only sells the ABC Bakeries versions, and they SUCK in comparison.

The way you know... on your order form, the cookies are Samoas NOT Caramel De Lites, and they are Do Si Does NOT Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookies or some such nonsense. 

Seriously, I'm not kidding about this - let me know, I've got cash and I want some damn good cookies.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> If ANYONE HERE has a girlscout in their family who's selling cookies from the Little Brownie Bakers, PLEASE tell me. I will gladly buy them from you and pay to have them shipped to me.
> 
> Our region only sells the ABC Bakeries versions, and they SUCK in comparison.
> 
> ...


 
AWWW MANNNN.... the order form I filled out did call them Caramel De Lites instead of Samoas and this is the first year I have seen that. this apparently means I am getting the SUCK version of cookies.:doh: sorry I can't help you then. I will have to report back when we get ours and give my review of the ABC Bakery cookies, damn I really look forward to Girl Scout cookie time too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> AWWW MANNNN.... the order form I filled out did call them Caramel De Lites instead of Samoas and this is the first year I have seen that. this apparently means I am getting the SUCK version of cookies.:doh: sorry I can't help you then. I will have to report back when we get ours and give my review of the ABC Bakery cookies, damn I really look forward to Girl Scout cookie time too.



You'll live with the Samoas copycats, but the fake-o DoSiDoes are digusting.... it all just pisses me off to no end. 

Blah. 

Little Brownie Baker-area Dimmers - help us!!!!


----------



## samoacookie (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure no one in this group will ask if I am Samoan - lol! Yes, I love Samoa Cookies.

-Sorry Ann Marie - our area switched to Carmel De Lites as well - they are good enough.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 6, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> If ANYONE HERE has a girlscout in their family who's selling cookies from the Little Brownie Bakers, PLEASE tell me. I will gladly buy them from you and pay to have them shipped to me.
> 
> Our region only sells the ABC Bakeries versions, and they SUCK in comparison.
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks for pointing this out; I had no idea two different companies made the cookies. 

I love Thin Mints...except I didn't have anyone to order from this year.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

I did a little research and I discovered people are selling Girl Scout cookies on ebay.com and it appears to be the good ones too from brownie bakeries. I think some of these sellers are selling these for their children. I saw yahoo.com has a place selling cookies too. I hope this helps anyone who doesn't have a Girl Scout near them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2008)

AnnMarie, you are SO right about the different bakers.

Here is a link to the ABC cookies.

And here are the Little Brownie Bakers cookies

I read somewhere that LBB cookies are sold in Philly...so...someone needs to tap Jes!



p.s. I like the thin mints!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a bid in on ebay, hoping it works out. Blah.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> AnnMarie, you are SO right about the different bakers.
> 
> Here is a link to the ABC cookies.
> 
> ...



Oh I know, I posted a thread about this horrible, scary fact last year... everyone needs to know the truth!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Score!!! Just talked to a friend's sister and I got the hook up...I have a case of thin mints with my name on it.  I'm all set.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Score!!! Just talked to a friend's sister and I got the hook up...I have a case of thin mints with my name on it.  I'm all set.



ALL RIGHT!!!!!! those are my favorites too. Congratulations girl


----------



## Tina (Mar 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> AnnMarie, you are SO right about the different bakers.
> 
> Here is a link to the ABC cookies.
> 
> ...


It is, without a doubt, a good thing that I cannot order them from that site. I looked.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 6, 2008)

AnnMarie, I'm nearly positive that I ate an authentic Samoa a few days ago at work so I must be in a LBB area. I didn't order any this year (gasp!) and I don't have a girl scout connection, but I will ask around and see what I can come up with for you. Samoas and Do-si-dos for sure?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Mar 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I did a little research and I discovered people are selling Girl Scout cookies on ebay.com and it appears to be the good ones too from brownie bakeries. I think some of these sellers are selling these for their children. I saw yahoo.com has a place selling cookies too. I hope this helps anyone who doesn't have a Girl Scout near them.



LOL! Girl scout cookies on eBay!! Wow, I could have bought my troop a boat if eBay was around when I was little. I have a badge from when I was 11 that says I sold 1,200 boxes. I was in the local paper and everything, and it was all me (my parents were self-employed, so they couldn't go into work and pawn 'em off on people LOL)... back in the days when puppy dog eyes and my fat apple cheeks got me pity while I was stalking people outside of grocery stores for hours and hours on end. 

...and thin mints are my favorite, but I took this quiz and it told me I'm definitely a Do-si-do. :blink:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> AnnMarie, I'm nearly positive that I ate an authentic Samoa a few days ago at work so I must be in a LBB area. I didn't order any this year (gasp!) and I don't have a girl scout connection, but I will ask around and see what I can come up with for you. Samoas and Do-si-dos for sure?




Ooo, another connection!!  I'll get back to you, I have a couple of avenues working right now, and I don't want a single cookie from Heaven to go to waste (waist? hahah!)


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 6, 2008)

my 2 favs are the samoas and the do si dos, I tried to restrain myself this time and only bought 2 boxes each from my niece, it was hard though.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks-a-lots. I love those things, and I have someone in my house right now.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks-a-lots. I love those things, and I have someone in my house right now.



What flavor are thanks-a-lots? I've never heard of those or at least not by that name, they must be good what are they?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks-a-lots. I love those things, and I have someone in my house right now.



Some of 'em* lol  
Sorry. I did get eight hours of sleep, but I was still lagging back then.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> What flavor are thanks-a-lots? I've never heard of those or at least not by that name, they must be good what are they?



They're like an average cookie with a vanilla taste (Somewhat.. Very subtle; It's actually shortbread), but one side is cookie, and the other side is fudge. I love them.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> They're like an average cookie with a vanilla taste (Somewhat.. Very subtle; It's actually shortbread), but one side is cookie, and the other side is fudge. I love them.



mmm hmmm that does sound good, I'm not a big fan of shortbread but since it has a chocolate side it does sound most tasty thanks for introducing me to them.:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

Update -- I got my case of Thin Mints! I even did a random-act-of-kindness and gave two of my good friends a box.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2008)

Weee, congrats Ash!

I have Samoas and DoSiDos on their way to me - thank God!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Weee, congrats Ash!
> 
> I have Samoas and DoSiDos on their way to me - thank God!!!!



I am a happy girl! I've got a couple boxes on chill too...lol A perfect snack! 


Enjoy your cookies when you get them, AM!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe we in Seattle get the cookies from the crappy bakery, because GS cookies are just not good..IMO..I know..stepping on thin ice here I just find them to be more about the tradition than about good cookies.

Hey..Ash..and anyone who likes a good mint cookie...York peppermint cookies...really, really good! I have only bought them in the regular size box, not the small packs, so I don't know if they taste different, depending on the size of the cookie..etc...but..sooo much better than the GS mint.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Thin mints for the win!

Actually, I'm pretty sick of GS cookies at the moment. One of our supporters gave my office 5 cases of somoas and the peanut butter ones. There was a box of thinmints that I didn't know about before I got totally grossed out on the other ones. I think I'm good on the cookie front for the rest of, oh, 2008.


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 9, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> They're like an average cookie with a vanilla taste (Somewhat.. Very subtle; It's actually shortbread), but one side is cookie, and the other side is fudge. I love them.


 
They are called All-Abouts around here, and were awesome when they first came out. They were planks of fudge-shortbread crunchines. Now they are little medallions. But I cannot resisit them regardless. Or Thin Mints. Or Samoas. Or Tag-Alongs (peanut butter patties). The lemon ones I could take or leave. I like the subtle cinnamon of the cookie, but the filling was too tart.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Maybe we in Seattle get the cookies from the crappy bakery, because GS cookies are just not good..IMO..I know..stepping on thin ice here I just find them to be more about the tradition than about good cookies.
> 
> Hey..Ash..and anyone who likes a good mint cookie...York peppermint cookies...really, really good! I have only bought them in the regular size box, not the small packs, so I don't know if they taste different, depending on the size of the cookie..etc...but..sooo much better than the GS mint.



Sounds tasty! Such a shame I didn't know about them earlier...I was in Target on Friday and could have bought a box...will do the next time I'm there. 

But for now, my Thin Mints hit the spot....


----------



## DuchessOfYork (Mar 10, 2008)

Keebler has a really tasty knock off of the Thin Mints called Grasshoppers..:eat2: and they are SO good frozen. :smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

yes I have had the Keebler Grasshoppers and they are very addictive .:eat2: I've never tried them frozen before though I'll have to do that.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

man.. i am so wanting some cookies! Samoas and thin mints are my favorite. I know that i'd only get a couple of thin mints if we bought the box since hubby and son pig out on cookies. Samoas would be all mine mwhahahaha They dont like the coconut


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 10, 2008)

I am probably dating myself now, but way back in the olden days, when the dinosaurs still roamed the earth and submarines had screen doors, and I was a Girl Scout (1970's), we had different cookies. The ones that I remember were some sort of cookie base with a thick slab of fudge on the top, and I mean a THICK slab, at least a quarter inch thick. We would freeze those suckers and just gnaw the fudge off. Does anyone else remember those things? The other cookies we sold were nothing like the ones they have now, other than the thin mints. There were sandwich cookies, peanut butter cookies and some sort of butter cookies, but no Samoas or such. Oh yeah, I grew up in Chicago, maybe it's a regional thing?


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I am addicted to the GS Lemonades. I always buy multiple boxes because I know I will eat 1 box the day I get them. LOL


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Maybe we in Seattle get the cookies from the crappy bakery, because GS cookies are just not good..IMO..I know..stepping on thin ice here I just find them to be more about the tradition than about good cookies.
> 
> Hey..Ash..and anyone who likes a good mint cookie...York peppermint cookies...really, really good! I have only bought them in the regular size box, not the small packs, so I don't know if they taste different, depending on the size of the cookie..etc...but..sooo much better than the GS mint.



I've heard theories that some areas get better quality, but I don't know if that's true. For the most part they aren't actually really good cookies. I think its just a novelty thing. You can only get them once a year so you have to have some.

For me even when they're good, they're still a crappy cookie. But that doesn't mean I'll refuse any, lol.


----------



## toni (Mar 14, 2008)

Thin mints, do si do's and tagalongs :eat2:


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Mar 14, 2008)

BTW guys, if you leave your cookies in a hot place, they melt and stick together. I left mine in my trunk a month or so ago for a week, and it got up into the 80's (I live in Houston)


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

I like thin mints and the peanut butter sandwich ones too. :eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I'll be damned, I never heard of these do si does & somoas and never knew there were 2 different companies. Here in Missouri they've always been Carmel De Lites & PB Sandwiches........I have noticed that the PB Patties used to be my favorite but the last few years they've tasted absolutely horrible, not how I remember them at all growing up so I stopped ordering them.............so do they make the PB Patties from the company that makes the somoas & do si does? I want to try them to see if they are what I remember growing up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 17, 2008)

CandySmooch said:


> Well I'll be damned, I never heard of these do si does & somoas and never knew there were 2 different companies. Here in Missouri they've always been Carmel De Lites & PB Sandwiches........I have noticed that the PB Patties used to be my favorite but the last few years they've tasted absolutely horrible, not how I remember them at all growing up so I stopped ordering them.............so do they make the PB Patties from the company that makes the somoas & do si does? I want to try them to see if they are what I remember growing up.




Ohhhh yes, they are the original cookies - called Tagalongs!!! You MUST find them, try ebay, I'm sure you can find a few boxes in an auction. Get them, you won't be sorry. 

But you have to MAKE SURE they're Tagalongs. Write to the seller and ask what name it says it on the box before you bid on them. Many auctions list them under both names and use stock photos of the cookies, so unless you ask for sure or they have their own picture in the auction - you can't know. 

Good luck!! 

Here's an auction for 3 boxes at regular $4 per box price: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Girl-Scout-Cook...ryZ20473QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Also, here is the link to LBB for the cookies they sell and the names they are sold under: 

http://littlebrowniebakers.com/cookies/cookies_main.html


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks girl.........I'm on it!!!!!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Mar 22, 2008)

My favorites are the dosidoes (the ones with peanut butter in between two cookies). They're absolutely heavenly! I usually order about two boxes and eat them in about four days.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 22, 2008)

I ebayed some Samoas this year. Usually we have someone at work who sends around an order form for their kids. This year that did not happen so I was forced to use plan B.

I like thinmint and tagalongs too. I have not tried any of the other varities.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

I just won 2 boxes of the peanut butter...yippeeee! :eat2:


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 23, 2008)

mmmmm cookiesssss

I was on the phone with my friend the other day...

Him: *munch munch* Im eating thin mints.
Me:My mom just bought 3 boxes of thin mints.
Him:... I bought 8... :blush:

haha! I love cookies!!!


----------



## Tiffany08 (Jan 2, 2014)

I use to get the samoas and i'd get about 5 boxes now my favorite are the savannah smiles and i get about 5 boxes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't January the month when the cookie order forms start appearing in workplaces? I seem to miss when the ordering begins... Me need cookies!


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Isn't January the month when the cookie order forms start appearing in workplaces? I seem to miss when the ordering begins... Me need cookies!



A co-worker has promised to have an order form in office on Tuesday. We are all waiting patiently to place orders for our yearly fix.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Isn't January the month when the cookie order forms start appearing in workplaces? I seem to miss when the ordering begins... Me need cookies!



The first order form appeared today! Good call.


----------



## penguin (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting for people to send me some. We don't get them over here.


----------

